# Any good sport therapist in San Gabriel valley area?



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Got some knee discomfort for the last few days on and off the bike. It's not in pain but the right knee medial muscle is swollen a bit next to the knee cap. I think it got something to do with the cleat position since I just changed to a new pair of shoes. I can still ride but don't wanna make it worse before anything more serious. Thanks for any input.


----------

